# Quel ram pour mac pro  ?



## ToCo (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vais acquérir mon mac pro 2.8GHZ (8processeurs) avec 2Go de ram et une carte nvidia 8800 et disque dur de base.

Je souhaiterai acheter 2Go de ram en plus mais les prix chez mac sont assez affolant pour un budget comme le miens !

Je viens de regarder sur macway les barrettes de ram mais je n'arrive pas a trouver celle qui est compatible avec le mac pro que je souhaite.

Dans les recherches il y a compatibilité : "Mac Pro Intel Xeon 5100" et "Mac Pro Intel Xeon 5400" et dans la bande passante il y a nombre de possibilité : "pc 100" "pc 200" "pc 3200" et malheureusement je ne sais pas quel option je dois mettre pour que cela soit compatible aec le mac pro que je vais avoir !

Pourriez vous me dire les configurations que je dois mettre sur cette page svp :
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html

Ou pouvez vous me mettre un lien directement, comme vous voulez.

Et pouvez vous aussi me dire pourquoi je dois mettre Intel Xeon 5100 ou Intel Xeon 5400 ? et pourquoi je dois mettre pc 100 ou pc 200 etc...

Je vous remercies par avance !


Direction le forum mac pro....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2008)

Le Mac Pro 2008 est équipé de 1 ou 2 processeurs Xeon série 5400 ("Harpertown"). Il utilise de la mémoire FB-DIMM à 800 Mhz (PC6400) avec ECC (correction d'erreurs). La machine possède 8 emplacements mémoire répartis sur 2 cartes "riser". Tu peux installer des barrettes de 1, 2 ou 4 Go pour un total maximal de 32 Go.

Il faut toujours équiper le Mac Pro d'un nombre pair de barrettes, pour respecter le dual channel (la machine étant équipée d'un double bus frontal).

Chez Macway, il suffit de choisir "Mac Pro Intel Xeon 5400" pour obtenir la liste des modules compatibles.


----------



## fgero (20 Novembre 2008)

Quand on commande un MP avec mémoire de base sur l'Apple Store, soit 2Go, on se retrouve avec 2x1Go ou 1x2Go ?
Même question avec 4Go ?
Je pose ces questions car si on veut étendre à 8Go son MP (par exemple,) en achetant hors Apple Store l'extension de RAM, il faut sans doute compter avec la config livrée de l'Apple Store pour choisir son type de barrette (si on commande tout d'un coup) ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

fgero a dit:


> Quand on commande un MP avec mémoire de base sur l'Apple Store, soit 2Go, on se retrouve avec 2x1Go ou 1x2Go ?
> Même question avec 4Go ?
> Je pose ces questions car si on veut étendre à 8Go son MP (par exemple,) en achetant hors Apple Store l'extension de RAM, il faut sans doute compter avec la config livrée de l'Apple Store pour choisir son type de barrette (si on commande tout d'un coup) ??



D'origine, il y a 2 barrettes de 1 Go. Si tu as l'intention de passer à 4Go, il suffira d'acheter 2 barrettes de 1 Go supplémentaires. Pour 8 Go, tu peux faire du 8x1 (dans ce cas, tous les slots sont occupés) ou du 4x2 (dans ce cas, tu revends les barrettes d'origine).


----------



## fgero (24 Novembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> D'origine, il y a 2 barrettes de 1 Go. Si tu as l'intention de passer à 4Go, il suffira d'acheter 2 barrettes de 1 Go supplémentaires. Pour 8 Go, tu peux faire du 8x1 (dans ce cas, tous les slots sont occupés) ou du 4x2 (dans ce cas, tu revends les barrettes d'origine).



Merci de ta réponse.

Revendre?...bof. 
Du coup, si on vise 8Go, il serait peut-être intéressant de commander le MP en 4Go sur Apple store même si un peu plus cher (en espérant que ce soit livré avec 2x2Go), et ajouter 2 barettes de 2Go??


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2008)

fgero a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Revendre?...bof.
> Du coup, si on vise 8Go, il serait peut-être intéressant de commander le MP en 4Go sur Apple store même si un peu plus cher (en espérant que ce soit livré avec 2x2Go), et ajouter 2 barettes de 2Go??



La RAM est d'un prix exorbitant sur l'AppleStore. Le Mac Pro a 8 slots. Si tu veux 8 Go, tu paieras moins cher en commandant un MP avec 2 Go et en achetant 2 x 1 Go  + 2 x 2 Go chez un vendeur sérieux (je n'ai aucune action chez eux, mais macway, par exemple, en fait partie)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2008)

fgero a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Revendre?...bof.
> Du coup, si on vise 8Go, il serait peut-être intéressant de commander le MP en 4Go sur Apple store même si un peu plus cher (en espérant que ce soit livré avec 2x2Go), et ajouter 2 barettes de 2Go??



Pour passer de 2Go à 4Go, Apple te demande la bagatelle de 450 euros ! Et comme tu pourras le constater sur l'AppleStore, au moment de configurer ton Mac Pro, l'option 4Go est en 4x1Go.

Inutile de te dire que tu as tout intérêt à prendre la mémoire d'origine et à commander tes éventuelles extensions mémoire sur un autre site comme macway.


----------



## fgero (25 Novembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Pour passer de 2Go à 4Go, Apple te demande la bagatelle de 450 euros ! Et comme tu pourras le constater sur l'AppleStore, au moment de configurer ton Mac Pro, l'option 4Go est en 4x1Go.
> 
> Inutile de te dire que tu as tout intérêt à prendre la mémoire d'origine et à commander tes éventuelles extensions mémoire sur un autre site comme macway.



Yes, c'est clair pour moi maintenant


----------



## thefreak6767 (25 Novembre 2008)

hello,

Je me permet de vous posez une question sur le même sujet:

Je viens de commander 4x2Go de ram pour mon mac pro.

On parle toujours de pairs, or ici j'ai bien mes 2x1Go d'origine, + 2x2Go + 2x2Go.

Dans l'absolu ça marchera, mais parceque je n'aurai pas que des pairs de 2Go, le dual channel sera-t-il compromis? 

Ou bien tant que l'on a des pairs de valeurs égale (ex: 2x1Go + 2x2Go + 2x2Go + 2x4Go) on a tout bon?

Merci d'avance, même si le mal est fait les 8Go sont commandés...(Mince! lol)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2008)

thefreak6767 a dit:


> hello,
> 
> Je me permet de vous posez une question sur le même sujet:
> 
> ...



La seule contrainte du dual channel c'est qu'il faut installer un nombre pair de barrettes. Peu importe leur capacité. Et surtout, pour installer les barrettes sur les cartes "riser", se conformer impérativement à la documentation Apple.


----------



## Ovedrive (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour! De mémoire la ram de série du MacPro est de la kingston, il existe un modele chez eux FB-DIMM 800Mhz cas 5-5-5 avec EEC et avec le AMB, a vérifier si c'est compatible avec le Xeon mais je pensse que  ca devrait aller !  139$ les 2go (2x1Go)

Shop kingston http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...o.asp?ktcpartno=KHX6400F2LLK2/2G&promo=hx2shp


Fiche technique: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX6400F2LLK2_2G.pdf


----------



## boytruc (23 Mars 2009)

> ou du 4x2 (dans ce cas, tu revends les barrettes d'origine).



Pourquoi revendre les anciennes barrettes?



Sinon je cherche de la ram pour un Mac Pro octo 2.8ghz. Pour l'instant il y a seulement 2x1go de chez apple.

Un membre sur un autre forum, m'a donné pas mal de lien en me conseillant de prendre de la ram avec de gros radiateurs.

Il me proposait ces différents magasins.



> ramshopping
> http://www.ramshopping.fr/configurator-kin...0a69acd3caf8025
> 
> macsale.com
> ...



J'ai donc regardé:
Sur e-shop mac sale pour 8GB OWC Matched Set (*2GB x 4*) PC6400 DDR2 ECC 800MHz 240 Pin FB-DIMM Modules for Mac Pro Quad Core / 8 Core 2.8/3.0/3.2GHz systems. 	*$182.99 soit 134&#8364; + 70&#8364;* apparement d'après BluG3
Chez Ramshopping *196,60&#8364;* pour de la Kingston
Chez Translint *$178(CAD) soit 105&#8364; + taxe? + frais de port*
Chez Macway pour la NuImpact *220&#8364;* ou *210&#8364;* pour de la Nuimpact mais je ne sais pas si la deuxième est équipé d'un radiateur, ou encore *224&#8364;* pour de la générique.

Au final quel magasin choisir et surtout quelle marque de ram?

La ram est elle taxée par les douanes?


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

La RAM, c'est super important et super critique. Le mieux est d'avoir des barrettes toutes identiques. Sur les derniers MP 2009 par exemple, prevus pour du triple canal, mettre 2x 4 barettes au lieu de 2x 3 barrettes fait chuter les perfs significativement. Va donc lire aussi Diglloyd.

Tu fais bien sur comme bon te semble, mais j'ai prefere revendre mes barrettes de 1 Go et m'acheter 4 barrettes de 2 Go toutes identiques et avec la meme garantie


----------



## Florian1293 (24 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Sur les derniers MP 2009 par exemple, prevus pour du triple canal, mettre 2x 4 barettes au lieu de 2x 3 barrettes fait chuter les perfs significativement. Va donc lire aussi Diglloyd.



Don c'est préférable d'avoir 6Gb (2x3 barrettes) que 8Gb (2x4 barettes)? Tu as vu quelque chose sur le sujet?


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Don c'est préférable d'avoir 6Gb (2x3 barrettes) que 8Gb (2x4 barettes)? Tu as vu quelque chose sur le sujet?



Totalement. Tu peux le lire un peu partout, dont ici et la. Meme Macworld, comme par hasard, ne confronte pas les modeles avec la meme quantite de RAM, mais plutot avec 3 ou 6 Go


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Totalement. Tu peux le lire un peu partout, dont ici et la. Meme Macworld, comme par hasard, ne confronte pas les modeles avec la meme quantite de RAM, mais plutot avec 3 ou 6 Go



Pour de la DDR3?


----------



## thecrow (24 Mars 2009)

HmJ à raison c'est mieux de ne pas remplir les Riser donc la configuration idéal pour un MacPro Octo (vu qu'il y a deux Riser dans ce cas) c'est de mettre 6x1Go ou 6x2Go ou 6x4Go il restera toujours dans ce cas un slot de libre sur chaque Riser ... Mais le triple channel sera "actif"

Pour la ram on peut aller voir également chez crucial :

http://www.crucial.com/eu 

Et par exemple 3x2Go sont à 137 euros tvac (les frais de port sont à 7 euros via ups je pense)


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

thecrow a dit:


> HmJ à raison c'est mieux de ne pas remplir les Riser donc la configuration idéal pour un MacPro Octo (vu qu'il y a deux Riser dans ce cas) c'est de mettre 6x1Go ou 6x2Go ou 6x4Go il restera toujours dans ce cas un slot de libre sur chaque Riser ... Mais le triple channel sera "actif"
> 
> Pour la ram on peut aller voir également chez crucial :
> 
> ...



Tu parles bien pour une config octo 2009?


----------



## thecrow (24 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> Tu parles bien pour une config octo 2009?



Ben ouip ... Pourquoi ?

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=CC3E3949A5CA7304

voici le lien


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

thecrow a dit:


> Ben ouip ... Pourquoi ?
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=CC3E3949A5CA7304
> 
> voici le lien



Pardon

Mon post plus haut était les octo 2008.


----------



## thecrow (24 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> Pardon
> 
> Mon post plus haut était les octo 2008.





C'est pas grave car dans ce cas tu peux avoir des kits chez Crucial aussi allant de :

4Go x 2 donc 8Go pour 292 euros

2Go x 2 donc 4Go pour 115 euros (le plus intéressant à mon avis)

ou encore 1Go x 2 donc 2Go pour 78 euros


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

Merci

J'hésites maintenant entre le Crucial, la Kingston, la NuImpact.


----------



## Florian1293 (24 Mars 2009)

Je squatte le post  Donc pour un Mac Pro 2009 c'est possible de prendre ça?


----------



## thecrow (24 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> Merci
> 
> J'hésites maintenant entre le Crucial, la Kingston, la NuImpact.





Personnellement sur le MacPro et le MacBook Pro 17" j'ai choisi crucial et franchement aucun souci.


----------



## thecrow (24 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Je squatte le post  Donc pour un Mac Pro 2009 c'est possible de prendre ça?



Oui, mais tu devras enlever tes barrettes reçues avec le MacPro  

Attention la RAM n'est pas encore disponible chez crucial donc un peu de patience ...


----------



## Florian1293 (24 Mars 2009)

thecrow a dit:


> Oui, mais tu devras enlever tes barrettes reçues avec le MacPro
> 
> Attention la RAM n'est pas encore disponible chez crucial donc un peu de patience ...



En effet sur les sites de vente en Suisse les barrettes ne sont pas encore vraiment disponible...


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Je squatte le post  Donc pour un Mac Pro 2009 c'est possible de prendre ça?



En tout cas je ferais attention s'il n'y a pas de radiateurs non?


----------



## thecrow (24 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> En tout cas je ferais attention s'il n'y a pas de radiateurs non?



Je ne sais pas comment est la RAM des MacPro 2008 ou 2009, mais je peux te dire que sur les MP de 2006 la RAM avait de Gros dissipateur de Chaleur... Et ma RAM étant uniquement de la Crucial je peux te dire également qu'elle était identique à celle fournie par Apple ...

Avoir donc avec les nouveaux ...


----------



## bluesilence (24 Mars 2009)

Désolé je m'y perd un peu:

je ne comprend pas tout à vos histoires de nombre de barrettes qui peuvent ralentir le MP s'il y'en a trop etc...

en fait voila demain je reçois mon MP quad 2,93 avec le max de ram soit 8GIGAS, il faudra que j'en enlève pour que cela soit plus rapide? si oui combien? est ce que cette règle s'applique au quad aussi bien qu'à l'octo ou pas?

voila merci et désolé du dérangement


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> Désolé je m'y perd un peu:
> 
> je ne comprend pas tout à vos histoires de nombre de barrettes qui peuvent ralentir le MP s'il y'en a trop etc...
> 
> ...



Attention, il y a deux sujets en parallèle sur le forum. Il faut bien discerné ce qui est conseillé pour les mac pro 2008 et les 2009.
De quelle année est ta machine?

De toute façon chaque mac pro est livré avec une doc qui t'expliquera tout cela, donc ne t'inquiete pas.


----------



## bluesilence (24 Mars 2009)

c'est un MP 2009 (le quad 2,93 avec maxi 8g de ram)


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> c'est un MP 2009 (le quad 2,93 avec maxi 8g de ram)



Sur Macbidouille on peut lire; 


> Barefeats a d'ailleurs constaté que la bande passante mémoire est supérieure si l'on se contente de mettre 3 barrettes par processeur plutôt que 4. Il faut dire que le Nehalem est prévu justement pour fonctionner de manière optimale avec 3 canaux mémoire. La différence est même colossale puisqu'ils ont mesuré un débit de 9261 Mo/s avec les barrettes par 3 contre seulement 6195 Mo/s si l'on en met 4.
> Si vous cherchez les meilleures performances, tenez en compte en achetant votre machine. Un Mac avec l'option 6x2 Go sera plus rapide qu'en 8x2 Go, tout du moins tant que vous n'aurez pas saturé les 12 Go de mémoire, car si vous commencez à swapper, les performances s'effondreront.



Et sur barefeats (la source)


> MEMORY RIDDLE: WHEN IS SIX MORE THAN EIGHT?
> We were able to clearly illustrate the bandwidth advantage of three memory modules per memory bank in the Nehalem Mac Pro using DigLloydTools (DLT) stress test which does a memmove() to all of unused physical memory. We put 12 GB (6 x 2G) in first. Ran the test. Then installed 16GB (8 x 2G) and ran the test.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesilence (24 Mars 2009)

Ils parlent de 12 gigas donc des octo, d'où ma question qui ne trouve pas réponse claire et donc que je reformule:

dans un quad 2,93 comment faut-il mettre la ram et en quelle quaitité de façon à ce que le processeur tourne de maniere optimale et avec le max de ram possible?


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> Ils parlent de 12 gigas donc des octo, d'où ma question qui ne trouve pas réponse claire et donc que je reformule:
> 
> dans un quad 2,93 comment faut-il mettre la ram et en quelle quaitité de façon à ce que le processeur tourne de maniere optimale et avec le max de ram possible?



Pour moi c'est clair.



> If you have memory installed in all 8 slots of your 8-core Nehalem (*or all 4 slots of a 4-core Nehalem)*, it may not penalize your real world application performance. The vast majority of real world applications do not saturate the memory bandwidth. Plus it's better to drop from triple channel to double channel performance than to run out of memory and start doing virtual memory disk swaps.


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

Sinon sur macbidouille

BluG3 dit


> La limitation des 8Go ne concerne que les macpro 2009 quad.
> c'est d'ailleurs pas terrible car a 8Go ce n'est pas un bon multiple de 3 ( cad soit 3Go soit 6Go soit 12Go )


----------



## bluesilence (24 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> Sinon sur macbidouille
> 
> BluG3 dit




Merci Boytruc et désolé pour le dérangement  faudra donc que je vire 2 gigas pour retomber à 6 c'est nazos


----------



## boytruc (24 Mars 2009)

Le mieux est que tu faces toi même les tests. Les barrettes sont en plus facile à enlever.


----------



## bluesilence (24 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> Le mieux est que tu faces toi même les tests. Les barrettes sont en plus facile à enlever.



c'est quoi le meilleur soft pour faire ca selon toi?


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> c'est quoi le meilleur soft pour faire ca selon toi?



J'utilise le soft de diglloyd pour valider que ma RAM fonctionne. Sinon certains softs pro, genre Mathematica, disposent de leur outil de benchmark... quand tu n'en fis pas un toi-meme 

Pour revenir au sujet lui-meme, a savoir la RAM pour les Mac Pro 2006 et 2008 (de la FB DIMM), cf les explications detaillees ici.


----------



## boytruc (25 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> c'est quoi le meilleur soft pour faire ca selon toi?



Tu as également xBench, les résultats peuvent être publié sur http://db.xbench.com/


----------



## HmJ (25 Mars 2009)

boytruc a dit:


> Tu as également xBench, les résultats peuvent être publié sur http://db.xbench.com/



Mon souci avec Xbench est que chaque version a une forte variabilite face a la precedente  Mais pour tester rapidement l'impact d'un upgrade hardware c'est vrai que c'est rapide


----------



## boytruc (25 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Mon souci avec Xbench est que chaque version a une forte variabilite face a la precedente  Mais pour tester rapidement l'impact d'un upgrade hardware c'est vrai que c'est rapide



Oui tout à fait. Par exemple quand tu publies tes bench, tu ne peux pas supprimer/masquer des options du comparatifs. Par exemple je sais que j'ai fais un comparatif Macbook Pro 2.2ghz C2D 4go, contre un le mac pro que je reçois bientôt octo 2.8ghz 10go, seulement mon macbook pro prend un coup dans la gueulle à cause de son disque dure qui est fatigué et chargé, j'aurais souhaité passé cette option. En tout cas il y a des scores très impressionnant sur avec les systèmes Raid ou l'utilisation de Spinpoint F1 comme disque dur.

Sinon concernant ce comparatif MBP et MP je reste assez déçu des faibles différences de rendu graphique. La HD 2600 XT est elle si peut puissante? (Je peux ouvrir un autre sujet s'il le faut).


----------



## vincenzo64 (25 Mars 2009)

je dois commander de la ram et j hésite entre 8go ou 16go pour un MP octo 2,8
Je fais beaucoup de traitement raw sous capture nx et du multi taches


----------



## vincenzo64 (25 Mars 2009)

vincenzo64 a dit:


> je dois commander de la ram et j hésite entre 8go ou 16go pour un MP octo 2,8
> Je fais beaucoup de traitement raw sous capture nx et du multi taches


 Un ptit conseil


----------



## boytruc (25 Mars 2009)

vincenzo64 a dit:


> je dois commander de la ram et j hésite entre 8go ou 16go pour un MP octo 2,8
> Je fais beaucoup de traitement raw sous capture nx et du multi taches



Je te conseil ceci
http://macperformanceguide.com/#OptimizingYourApplications
ainsi que c'est excellents articles ici;
http://www.barefeats.com/harper3.html
http://eshop.macsales.com/Reviews/Framework.cfm?page=/Benchmarks/macproearly08ram/article.html

Sinon pourquoi ne pas démarrer avec 8go puis passer à 16go si tu en as besoin? Je sais en tout cas que le traitement de fichier Raw demande beaucoup de ram.



bluesilence a dit:


> c'est quoi le meilleur soft pour faire ca selon toi?


J'avais oublié, il y a également GeekBench.


----------



## vincenzo64 (25 Mars 2009)

Eh bien en fait si je mets 8 go ca sera 8x1gb et16gb ca sera 4X4.
Comme dans les liens que tu m as donné on peut voir que 8gb en 4x2 gb marche moins bien que 8gb en 8x1gb d'ou mon hésitation,il faut que je choisisse la bonne quantité au départ.


----------



## bluesilence (29 Mars 2009)

Pour info j'ai essayé 6 et 8 gigas de ram dans mon quad 2,93.

résultat sous tout type de bench : geekbench cinébench etc... 99% identique (pour ne pas dire 100% car d'un test à l'autre les chiffres ne sont jamais exactement les memes bien sur)

voila donc pour ma part le coup : ouai ca tourne plus vite avec 6 qu'avec 8 etc... ben heu pas chez moi c'est clair.


----------



## vincenzo64 (29 Mars 2009)

merci pour l info
je vais essayer 4 x 2 alors je verrais si j en ai assez je pourrais toujours en rajouter par la suite


----------



## nanobio (30 Mars 2009)

Juste pour info, on pourrait mettre des barettes de 4 Go dans les MP Quad,
c'est sur mac4ever...

On s'en doutait un peu mais bon, a priori ça marche 
enfin, faudra quand même attendre la baisse du prix de ces barrettes 

En tout cas, je suis encore plus heureux d'avoir commandé un quad 2.93 :love:


----------



## bluesilence (30 Mars 2009)

nanobio a dit:


> Juste pour info, on pourrait mettre des barettes de 4 Go dans les MP Quad,
> c'est sur mac4ever...
> 
> On s'en doutait un peu mais bon, a priori ça marche
> ...




excellent ca, j'ai aussi ce mac pro et du coup si on peut monter la ram 4x4 miam


----------



## Florian1293 (30 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> excellent ca, j'ai aussi ce mac pro et du coup si on peut monter la ram 4x4 miam



C'est quand même cher....:mouais:


----------



## nanobio (31 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> C'est quand même cher....:mouais:


Pour l'instant! 
Allez un peu d'optimisme


----------



## Florian1293 (31 Mars 2009)

nanobio a dit:


> Pour l'instant!
> Allez un peu d'optimisme



Je suis optimiste


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Ca fait 32 go sur l'octo-coeur Je vais me diriger vers cette solution pour pouvoir démarrer le solitaire de Windows 2012


----------



## Florian1293 (31 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ca fait 32 go sur l'octo-coeur Je vais me diriger vers cette solution pour pouvoir démarrer le solitaire de Windows 2012



Pas sûr que cela soit suffisant


----------



## ToCo (1 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir Messieurs, medame, geeks, et j'en passe ! 

Alors voila, ici j'ai cru comprendre qu'on parle de ram !

Petite question qui je pense a déjà eu sa réponse (et sans doute dans ce post ! mais étant flémard (oui on me le reprochera et vous n'aurez pas tord)) ,je peine à lire tous les coms (3 pages !), je vais bientot (oui très prochainement) faire l'acquisition (enfin !) d'un mac pro Octo 2,66Ghz (c'est tout ! :rateau. 

Alors ma question est la suivante, (je vais essayer d'arrete avec les parenthèses lool), je voudrais savoir ou on vend des barrettes de ram de 8Go (8Gox1). Et combien cela coute ces choses ! car comme j'ai appris ma leçon il faut des paires, donc il faudrait pour etre de paire, avoir 16Go de ram donc 8Gox2 comme je l'aimerai. 

Pourquoi je ne veux pas mettre 8Go, 12Go, tout simplement parce que je veux acheter directement des barrettes de ram que je n'aurai pas a enlever si un jour je veux monter à 32Go de ram, c'est a dire que si j'ai 4Gox2 et au niveau des slots, je ne pourrai pas monter jusqu'au 32go en gardant les 4Gox2 et donc du cou je devrai les enelever et les vendres pour les remplacer par 8Gox2 !!! hors je ne veux pas car je n'ai pas de temps a perdre avec ça (du moins plus maintenant car le mac pro va tourner du feux de dieu !).

Alors voila sur mon mac je veux que des barrettes de 8Go, histoire d'etre de phase avec les slots et les futurs 32Go de ram directement !

Est-ce raisonable ? Est ce mieux ou pas mieux de faire comme ca ? Si ce n'es le prix j'imagine !

De plus j'ai entendu que les barrettes de ram Corsaire était bien ? ce sont les mieux ? qu'est ce qu'elle valle en vrai ? Et que me conseiller vous ? (que de questions !!!)

Voila j'espere avoir ete assez clair dans mon explication et désolé pour les parenthèses XD (qu'est ce qu'on se marre !)


----------



## nanobio (1 Avril 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Alors ma question est la suivante, (je vais essayer d'arrete avec les parenthèses lool), je voudrais savoir ou on vend des barrettes de ram de 8Go (8Gox1). Et combien cela coute ces choses ! car comme j'ai appris ma leçon il faut des paires, donc il faudrait pour etre de paire, avoir 16Go de ram donc 8Gox2 comme je l'aimerai.
> 
> Pourquoi je ne veux pas mettre 8Go, 12Go, tout simplement parce que je veux acheter directement des barrettes de ram que je n'aurai pas a enlever si un jour je veux monter à 32Go de ram, c'est a dire que si j'ai 4Gox2 et au niveau des slots, je ne pourrai pas monter jusqu'au 32go en gardant les 4Gox2 et donc du cou je devrai les enelever et les vendres pour les remplacer par 8Gox2 !!!



Salut ToCo,

d'abord félicitations pour ta bécane,
Alors si j'ai bien compris ton message :
tu cherches des barrettes de 8 Go 

Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que pour l'instant ça n'existe pas,
d'ailleurs si ton objectif est d'arriver à 32 Go au final sur ton *Octo*...
... des barrettes de 4 Go suffisent :

Attention calcul savant : 8 slots x 4Go = 32 :rateau:

Mais attention les barrettes de 4Go sont encore hors de prix, enfin ça ça dépend de ton budget, un exemple ici sur macway

Pour ce qui est de l'association de barrettes par paires, ce n'est pas si évident: on parle ici pas mal de triple channel, mais tu ferai bien de relire l'ensemble du topic, c'est très instructif 

Pour ce qui est de la marque, ce n'est pas forcément le plus important, il faut vérifier que celles que tu choisiras disposent d'une sonde thermique : cf article de macbidouille

D'ailleurs, on y trouve aussi 2 articles intéressants :
- potentiels futurs mac pro à 32 coeurs 
- RAID 0 avec des SSD (500 Mo/s en lecture  )

Mais attention au infos d'aujourdhui : c'est le premier avril


----------



## ToCo (1 Avril 2009)

nanobio a dit:


> Salut ToCo,
> 
> d'abord félicitations pour ta bécane,
> Alors si j'ai bien compris ton message :
> ...




Merci bien pour ta réponse ! instructive, marrante, je suis fan de ce genre de réponse ! 

Revenons à nos moutons, car il se pourrait sinon que tes chevilles gonfles  lol

Il est vrai que sur le mac pro c'est 8 slots qu'il y a ! Donc 4 + 4 (4 en haut et 4 en bas)
et le calcul savant est exact (pour ceux qui ne suivent toujours pas : 8 slots x 4Go = 32go)

du cou une question me vient directement dans le haut de mon (grand ?) cerveau ! 

Lorsque je vais acheter mon mac pro octocore 2.66Ghz, il est plus mieux au final de l'acheter avec 6Go ? 8Go ? 12 Go ? (apparement le 12Go est très convié) mais du cou si on veut aller plus tard à 32Go avec des barrettes de 4Go chaque, dans les config que mac propose ce n'es pas possible ! on sera obligé au bout d'un moment de revendre ces anciennes barrette de ram ! Dites moi si je me trompe !

Et vu le prix que tu m'a fait voir pour une barrette de 4go à 436 ça ma scotché sur ma chaise au taff ! XD XD XD XD

De plus est-ce que les barrettes de ram d'origine du mac ont des sondes thermique ?

Et si j'ai bien compris si au niveau des barrettes de ram on doit etre en triple channelle, c'est a dire que l'on doit etre en multiple de 3 ? donc le mac serait plus performant avec 12Go qu'avec 16Go ? 

En tout cas je ne sais plus trop quoi prendre au final dans mon nouveau mac au niveau des ram ? 6Go ? 8Go ou 12Go ?


----------



## thecrow (2 Avril 2009)

1er solution :

Pour faire très simple je dirais 12 Go au départ ... et si tu dois rajouter de la ram dans 2 ans pas de souci. Tu enlèves ce qui ne te convient pas et tu mettras tes nouvelles barrettes ... D'ici deux ans elles auront bien servies les petites barrettes...

2ème solution :
Tu prends le MacPro avec les 6Go de base que tu changes pour :

Des kits crucial : www.crucial.com/eu 

Le prix de 12Go de ram en 4Go x 3  est de 1375 euros (dans deux ans tu pourras remettre la même chose et avoir 24Go de ram ... à la place de 32Go ce qui te fera un triple channel)

et Le prix de 8Go de ram en 4Go x 2 est de 916 euros


----------

